# Planning to move canada for work



## SIDDHARTH (May 21, 2011)

I planning to move canada with family for living & working over there. I had chosen Y-AXIS immigration services, according to them they charge for getting PR for 5 years and even help & conduct interviews. Please suggest me good place in canada to live & earn more to save. Is Y-AXIS is reliable source to bank upon?
NEED A HELP!!


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

We are using a company. A new life abroad they are ok.

Lots of paperwork I found a good help it's cost me £4000 

You only get one shot!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SIDDHARTH said:


> I planning to move canada with family for living & working over there. I had chosen Y-AXIS immigration services, according to them they charge for getting PR for 5 years and even help & conduct interviews. Please suggest me good place in canada to live & earn more to save. Is Y-AXIS is reliable source to bank upon?
> NEED A HELP!!


Don't know anything about the company except to say that India has thousands of unqualified immigration consultants. Are they authorized by the Canadian government?
I would point out that there is no such thing as a 5 year PR. Once one is a PR there is no time limit.


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

Alberta is projected to have a labour crunch coming soon, so you might want to head out there if you want to make a good wage.


----------



## SIDDHARTH (May 21, 2011)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> We are using a company. A new life abroad they are ok.
> 
> Lots of paperwork I found a good help it's cost me £4000
> 
> ...


Thanks !

wht is a scope for banker in canada? As i m working with a bank here in INDIA.


----------



## SIDDHARTH (May 21, 2011)

ClaytonP said:


> Alberta is projected to have a labour crunch coming soon, so you might want to head out there if you want to make a good wage.


thanks! how is a place? i am working with bank from last 4 years. Is there any good oppertunity with banking & finance? how can i find job there by sitting in india?


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

SIDDHARTH said:


> thanks! how is a place? i am working with bank from last 4 years. Is there any good oppertunity with banking & finance? how can i find job there by sitting in india?


I think they are more looking for labourers who work with their hands and engineers, for positions in the oil industry. Also supportive roles like retail and the service industry. The banking and finance centre for Canada is in Toronto. I would recommend applying with any of the big banks for positions. TD, CIBC, BMO. You might want to cold call them first to get an idea of where you would best fit in.

It's expensive in Toronto though and the banks are right downtown.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

SIDDHARTH said:


> thanks! how is a place? i am working with bank from last 4 years. Is there any good oppertunity with banking & finance? how can i find job there by sitting in india?


Much depends on your position/experience in the bank. Do you have any special skills such as Commercial Banking, Financial Advising, Credit Cards, etc, etc?


----------



## clb09 (May 26, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Much depends on your position/experience in the bank. Do you have any special skills such as Commercial Banking, Financial Advising, Credit Cards, etc, etc?


Agree, depending on what experience you have, you may not need to go for big banks. You can work for investment companies like Clarus Securities. Again, depending on what type of qualification you have, you may be able to work for a oil & gas company or consulting company as their financial advisor or business analyst.


----------



## SIDDHARTH (May 21, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Much depends on your position/experience in the bank. Do you have any special skills such as Commercial Banking, Financial Advising, Credit Cards, etc, etc?


Yes! I am working in Business banking dept/commercial banking from last 3 years.had worked for credit cards also in earlier stage. 

My immigration agency says that first i have to get the PR then only i can or they are going to conduct interviews for me? they are charging me with $4000 for whole process, includes visa charges & their commision for consulting.


----------



## SIDDHARTH (May 21, 2011)

clb09 said:


> Agree, depending on what experience you have, you may not need to go for big banks. You can work for investment companies like Clarus Securities. Again, depending on what type of qualification you have, you may be able to work for a oil & gas company or consulting company as their financial advisor or business analyst.


Right> i had done my post graduate in marketing & international business. Wokring in a bank in commercial banking/business banking from last 4 years.

what will be the average wages should i expect their? wht would be the living cost in ottawa or in ontario with family of three? can i get a rented place easily?


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Am I missing something as didn't think you could even apply for PR without a job offer since the changes introduced last August?


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

You don't need to have a job offer for skilled worker visa (PR) if you have the points that are needed! You can just go!!! 
Look at cic.gc.ca

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> You don't need to have a job offer for skilled worker visa (PR) if you have the points that are needed! You can just go!!!
> Look at cic.gc.ca
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Surely only if you have one of the jobs on 'the list' as per the following.

include the results of your official language proficiency test, AND
have a valid offer of arranged employment, OR
have one year of continuous full-time paid work experience in at least one of the occupations listed here.

Or am I missing something? Unfortunately my job isn't on the list....


----------



## clb09 (May 26, 2011)

SIDDHARTH said:


> Right> i had done my post graduate in marketing & international business. Wokring in a bank in commercial banking/business banking from last 4 years.
> 
> what will be the average wages should i expect their? wht would be the living cost in ottawa or in ontario with family of three? can i get a rented place easily?


With the kind of education and experience you have, I don't think you will have a problem looking for a job if there're openings. I'm not in that industry, so I can't say tell you what the average wage is. I imagine it'll be at least $80k CAD a year. As for renting a place, it shouldn't be a problem either. It depends on what type of accomodation you're looking for though. Apartment vs House


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> You don't need to have a job offer for skilled worker visa (PR) if you have the points that are needed! You can just go!!!
> Look at cic.gc.ca
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


You can't just go. You must make an application and get approval to immigrate from Canadian Government.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

And need a job offer or a job on the list as I understand it...?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

roundfoot said:


> And need a job offer or a job on the list as I understand it...?


Correct.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> And need a job offer or a job on the list as I understand it...?


You must have approval first through application, but you can apply for FSW as long as your job is on the NOC list. You get more points if you have a job lined up over there but we have done it as FSW with my other halfs job and he hasn't got a job lined up yet but obviously is looking, so we lost 10 points but still have more than enough points to put application in. Hope that helps.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

When did you start the process? As it changed last august and I understood you now can't begin the process without a job offer?


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> When did you start the process? As it changed last august and I understood you now can't begin the process without a job offer?


We only started recently. Just got this from cic site. 

For your application to be eligible for processing, you must:

include the results of your official language proficiency test, AND
have a valid offer of arranged employment, OR
have one year of continuous full-time paid work experience in at least one of the occupations listed here. 

We have gone with the second option as other half has been electrician for over 14 years


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Why do people use companies they only cost you money when the process is free apart from the CIC fees, they cant hurry the system get you ahead of the Q and only act as a go between immigration offices so therefor a total waste of time and money which you will need when or if you land


----------



## SIDDHARTH (May 21, 2011)

As i dont want to take a risk, as if i go individually for visa process further if i dont get a job that also lead to waste of money...??


----------



## SIDDHARTH (May 21, 2011)

clb09 said:


> With the kind of education and experience you have, I don't think you will have a problem looking for a job if there're openings. I'm not in that industry, so I can't say tell you what the average wage is. I imagine it'll be at least $80k CAD a year. As for renting a place, it shouldn't be a problem either. It depends on what type of accomodation you're looking for though. Apartment vs House



See i dont think banks over there would be interested in taking a employees from abroad.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

SIDDHARTH said:


> As i dont want to take a risk, as if i go individually for visa process further if i dont get a job that also lead to waste of money...??


Banking is not in the list of occupations. If you don't get a job offer, all the money you paid for immigration and consulting will be wasted.

If your consultants have not told you that, they are scamming you for your money, if they have you convinced you can file without a job offer and without having an occupation on the list.

So I'd get my money back.


----------



## spades777 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Auld Yin*



Auld Yin said:


> You can't just go. You must make an application and get approval to immigrate from Canadian Government.



Hi Auld yin , i had applied for study visa for the month of Sept, the visa was declined stating issues related to course selected & the my qualification,where they feel i won't leave Canada after the course completion. 

Is there anyways i can reapply? wats the success rate of reapplying.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

spades777 said:


> Hi Auld yin , i had applied for study visa for the month of Sept, the visa was declined stating issues related to course selected & the my qualification,where they feel i won't leave Canada after the course completion.
> 
> Is there anyways i can reapply? wats the success rate of reapplying.


If you have been declined there is a slim to none chance of being allowed to re-apply.


----------



## somukh75 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Chartered Accountant from India working in Big4 looking for a job in Canada*

I am a Chartered Accountant from India with 5 years of consulting experience in Big4 looking for job oppurtunities in Canada. Please advice


----------



## ozpro (Jul 28, 2011)

roundfoot said:


> When did you start the process? As it changed last august and I understood you now can't begin the process without a job offer?


You can apply for the FSW visa without a job offer if you score at least 67 points subject to your NOC category being on the list AND your COMPLETED application being received before the maximum cap (this was 1000 accepted applications per NOC category between June 26 2010 and 30 June 2011) of 500 accepted applications per NOC category over the next 12 months to end June 2012 has been reached. These applications are considered on a first come basis. 

Should you have a job offer that Canadian Immigrations considers genuine under various criteria, then your application is not subject to the 500 visa cap per NOC category.


----------



## somukh75 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Job Oppurtunies for Indian CA in Canada*

Thanks for the response. I am also looking for job oppurtunities . Could you assist me on that with the jobsites


----------



## canamom (Aug 8, 2011)

SIDDHARTH said:


> I planning to move canada with family for living & working over there. I had chosen Y-AXIS immigration services, according to them they charge for getting PR for 5 years and even help & conduct interviews. Please suggest me good place in canada to live & earn more to save. Is Y-AXIS is reliable source to bank upon?
> NEED A HELP!!


You do realize that in Canada it is very dificult to get a job., they are far and few between. I am a Canadian and even my own children 23, and 22 looked for 3 years before they landed one. Unless you have a specific degree from university or college, even then it is hard. People having gone to university are filling even the most unwanted jobs. This is simply due to the recession we are in.
I am not trying to discourage you but just only want you to know the reality of life here right now.
We love people from India, I have good friends from India.
If you come be prepared to never find a family doctor, You'll only see one at a walkin clinic. If you need a medical test you could wait months to get to see a specialist.
Eating out is very expensive, we spend at least 50-60 dollars each time. Grocery bill goes up every week. Average spend on grocery for a family of 4 is about 240.00.
You will get taxed on your pay check. It is called federal income tax, the more you make the more they take. Then you'll get taxed again when you purchase any thing, they now call this HST. I believe it is like 13% anything including a service.
There is the heating cost in Canada, we get frigid winters, Ontario Hydro our electricity...is like this,,if your bill says you used 100.00 worth of electricity, then ontario hydro doubles your bill and it is some kinda debt retirement charge.
A cell phone it self is not expensive but the bill will be. Average plan around 70.00 a month.
If you want satellite t.v your looking at 50.00 a month and there won't be much on that.
Insurance cost for driving a car is sky rocketing....My son pays 400.00 a month and that is a really good deal. Young boys are over charged even before they get into an accident.
I hopes this helps you, This is just the stuff probably no one else will tell you.
We were thinking of moving out of here to Asia just to save a buck, because you cannot save here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will get taxed on your pay check. It is called federal income tax, the more you make the more they take. Then you'll get taxed again when you purchase any thing, they now call this HST. I believe it is like 13% anything including a service.

So, do you expect to live in one of the world's top countries, with all that entails, without paying taxes. If you look at the world's undeveloped nations they are that, in essence, because very few residents pay any taxes and the countries are rife with corruption. You get nothing for nothing. If you hate Canada so much then it's probably better you leave and seek greener pastures.


----------



## FD3TYPER2 (Aug 20, 2011)

*I'm in a similar situation*

Hi,

We're also hoping to move to Canada. I'm also an electrician and we are about to begin application. I was wondering, are you using an agent or doing the application yourself? We'd like someone with experience to deal with the whole thing but are so worried about fraudsters etc, and if it's feasible to do it ourselves we will. 

I gather there are not that many sparks application so I'm assuming we're not in competition with each other!



Lianth2009 said:


> We only started recently. Just got this from cic site.
> 
> For your application to be eligible for processing, you must:
> 
> ...


----------

